# Changing Broadband & Phone Provider



## Logo (15 Jan 2019)

I switched providers in Dec. and spent some time doing homework to ensure a seamless switch with minimal cost. However I'm now billed by both companies for December. My current provider says it took over phone line in Dec but not BB. Total cost is approx €105 for the privilege. Great mark up for so called low cost providers.


----------



## dub_nerd (15 Jan 2019)

This sort of thing should be illegal. If the powers-that-be want to encourage switching and competition then a clean handover should be the responsibility of the providers. They should make it impossible for the hapless punter to get stuck in the middle. It's a huge discouragement to would-be switchers.


----------



## Dermot (15 Jan 2019)

I switched providers last June or so from Vodafone to Eir. I am totally disatisfied with the reception of Eir. The hassle I had with Vodafone was unbelievable where they were insisting that I had a contract that I patently did not have. It was monthly paid by DD.  Vodafone just made unreal excuses.  It was a total nightmare. Getting connected up to Eir was not simple either.  My needs are relatively simple phonewise.  Surely it should be as simple as changing an electricity supplier.  The mobile companies are abusing their position.  There is an urgent need for Government to make it as simple as changing an Electricity supplier.  This has been going on for years and nothing being done about it.


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Jan 2019)

ComReg are a joke. Whatever money is being spent on it is not giving any value for money. Jobs for the boys.


----------



## Logo (15 Jan 2019)

Thanks. Think I'll just have to accept it for now. However I get the feeling that I will have to face something similar next year when I switch again. I would prefer to do something now to help others facing the same situation.


----------



## Keant1591 (15 Jan 2019)

I’m currently out of contract with Vodafone (unlimited calls etc) for mobile and with Eir for landline and broadband. Eir tv not an option. I’d ideally like to have both with one provider. 
Any recommendations on best value or who to avoid.


----------



## Logo (15 Jan 2019)

I'm afraid they are a necessary evil.  Probably the most helpful comparison guide is:
http://www.*****************.com/cheapest-phone-and-broadband-package.html


----------



## Dermot (15 Jan 2019)

Hi Logo.  I agree that they are a necessary evil but so is electricity and it was made relatively simple to change so it can be done if the will is there to make it happen


----------



## Marsha25 (19 Mar 2019)

I've just been had too!  I switched on 15th March from Eir to Vodafone.  I asked Vodafone if I needed to contact Eir to cancel and was told No.  Engineer arrives on Friday and tells me there was no need for him at all as all that needed doing was the modem to be swapped.  I had told Vodafone that but they insisted an engineer had to install the modem.  So that was €99.99 wasted.  Then I get Eir's bill dated 14th March, covering rental from 12th March-11th April.  I've just had an online chat with Eir to ask what the reduced amount of the bill is, seeing as I am no longer a customer, and have been told I still have to pay the full amount.  Such a load of bull.  Is there even any point taking this further with Eir?


----------



## Marsha25 (19 Mar 2019)

Keant1591 said:


> I’m currently out of contract with Vodafone (unlimited calls etc) for mobile and with Eir for landline and broadband. Eir tv not an option. I’d ideally like to have both with one provider.
> Any recommendations on best value or who to avoid.



You may have already switched by now.  I went with Vodafone as we have mobiles with them so we get a €5 discount per month on the landline/broadband package.  So it will be €20 per month for 6 months and €55 for the following 6 months.  I was planning on ditching the landline but it was only costing €5 per month on top of broadband cost so have kept it.


----------



## Leo (19 Mar 2019)

Marsha25 said:


> Is there even any point taking this further with Eir?



What do your Eir terms & conditions say about cancelling the service? I presume they are acting within those terms. Lesson learned, never trust the word/opinion of a service provider regarding the terms of another provider.


----------



## Marsha25 (19 Mar 2019)

Lesson learned is right. Ah well, over the course of the year it still works out at €380 saving.


----------



## Easeler (19 Mar 2019)

Eir are looking for an activation fèe of 39.99 and an installation fèe of 99.99 which are all to be paid in the first month, this fibre high speed broadband is on a pole outside my wall,Its good to know it's there but I think I will leave it there for another while hoping the cost of installation might come down a bit.


----------



## Monbretia (19 Mar 2019)

The high speed fibre is just outside my wall too but no way of getting it in as the installers only shoved a pipe a foot or two under my wall, I have a very large wide hedge of evergreen trees and it's not possible to access the pipe without literally clearing an area of the hedge which will never regrow from brown wood so not an option.  

Even if they could do that they would then have to run the cable on the surface around the garden over to back of house and then dig trench through gravel and path to get it in.   I had intended upgrading to the Vodafone fibre but after 3 visits this is what they have discovered!  It's a non runner.   

I now intending switching to Pure for 12 months anyway as their offer is 35 p.m. and it's basically the same Vodafone service I have now but how do I avoid getting caught for double cover?   Pure guy says I won't but I'm dubious!


----------



## stanman (20 Mar 2019)

I have just switched from Vodafone to Pure for landline phone and broadband (was out of contract) and have experienced similar devious tactics.

Switch-over took place in early Feb but Vodafone continued to bill me for remainder of Feb and for Mar.

A long debate/argument (53 min call) ensued with a customer service rep who was adamant that my service was still "active" and that Pure did not take the line over properly (Pure have maintained that they did). A subsequent call back from a manager gave me the same story. They offered to cancel the service on the current date but not to reimburse me for days since the switch-over, claiming Pure should be paying for this.

The process to file a formal complaint with Vodafone is at [broken link removed]

I got a letter from Pure confirming the successful port-over date. I phoned up Vodafone again to get a "complaint reference number" (needed to file formal complaint online). The agent wanted to trace back again through the history - at this point, I said I just wanted the reference number to proceed with a complaint. Was forwarded to manager who said they had (surprisingly!) discovered a systems error and that my line had in fact been ported over correctly to Pure. They were now willing to cancel the Mar monthly fee.

I asked them to also reimburse me for remainder of Feb to remove double-billing and they cited a 30-day notice of cancellation that I was required to give (despite being out of contract). This doesn't sound right to me, so I pushed ahead with getting a complaint reference number and have filed a formal complaint with them online. Am tempted to cut my losses here, but want to press ahead out of principle as am curious to see what the outcome is...


----------



## Monbretia (20 Mar 2019)

Actually re the cancellation part, the Pure rep told me not to tell Vodafone I was cancelling as if I did the would cancel the service and my old phone number would be gone and I would have to get a new one!  Having had it for 30 yrs I don't want a new one at this stage.  He said I just needed to get a UAN from Vodafone and then Pure would switch everything over and I would have no down time and no new number.

It's becoming a bit obvious though that I would have an outstanding bill from Vodafone, either from the 30 day cancellation that I 'should' give them or until the end of next billing period.  It's a bit of a minefield.


----------



## Leo (20 Mar 2019)

Monbretia said:


> I now intending switching to Pure for 12 months anyway as their offer is 35 p.m. and it's basically the same Vodafone service I have now but how do I avoid getting caught for double cover?   Pure guy says I won't but I'm dubious!



You need to follow the cancellation terms in your Vodafone contract. Never trust a salesman to give you accurate information on the terms and conditions of another company.


----------



## Monbretia (20 Mar 2019)

I agree, now where to find my original Vodafone contract!  But if it's true they will cancel my service and kill off my number I'd prefer to just pay them the damn money for the 30 days!


----------



## Leo (20 Mar 2019)

Monbretia said:


> I agree, now where to find my original Vodafone contract!  But if it's true they will cancel my service and kill off my number I'd prefer to just pay them the damn money for the 30 days!



Make sure to inform them you are moving provider and retaining your number. You really just want to provide them with enough notice to satisfy the cancellation period in your contract. The new providers can handle the switch end to end, but usually don't give the old provider the notice required.

Or, as an alternative approach, have your new provider back up their assertion by guaranteeing to cover any subsequent costs.


----------



## roker (30 May 2020)

It seems everyone has this hassle every year when their contract runs out and the bill take a hike, in these days of verbal contracts we don't know what we are agreeing to


----------



## Monbretia (30 May 2020)

I've just gone through it all again couple of days ago!  Pure won't match the existing offer even though it's available to new customers, it's a very short sighted policy, I'm leaving them but they will give the same deal to a new customer and will have to provide a router and an engineer whereas I am already set up, makes no sense!   I would also have been actually paying them a fiver extra per month than Vodafone but for the sheer convenience of not having to switch I'd have paid it.

But anyway back to Vodafone again and I expect to have an overlap of service again, it doesn't seem possible to seamlessly transfer over on say last day of existing contract.


----------



## cmalone (30 May 2020)

Took up the One Big Switch tv/ broadband / mobile offer and was a bit reluctant as it’s with Eir - very happy so far - 45 euro a month (Net) for everything for 1 year ... also have home phone there too and a nice number of we needed it ...

saving 300 euro a year - we were on basic tv broadband mobile packages with virgin media ..


----------

